# Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle



## flippsen (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo ertsmal, ich bin neu hier und freue mich jetzt hier im Forum zu sein 
Ich habe letztes Jahr angefang zu angeln. Nun fängt die Sasion bald wieder an und ich wollte mein equipment einwenig aufpeppen.
Wir wollen wieder an die Maas nach Holland fahren.
Meine Zielfische sind Zander und Hecht. Ich besitze 2 ruten, eine will ich zum Grund angeln benutzen mit toten Köfis.
Mit der 2. Rute möchte ich einwenig spinnfischen mit einem Gummifisch. Nun habe ich ein wenig in Foren rumgelesen, dass man beim spinnfischen am besten eine geflochtene Schnur benutzt. Ich habe jetzt die Powerpro 0,13mm-0,8kg im Auge.
Meine Frage ist jetzt wie viel m Schnur sollte auf der Rolle drauf sein. Auf meiner Rolle sind folgene Angaben 0,35mm-185m, daraus entnehme ich dass ich mit der 0,13mm Schnur, locker 300 m Schnur drauf bekommen würde. Ist es notwenig so viel Schnur drauf zu haben oder soll man lieber etwas weniger drauf machen??
Ich würde mich auf zahlreiche Antworten freuen


----------



## rg1970 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

du kannst erst mit mono schnur unterfütten. z.b. 0,30er


----------



## flippsen (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht was du mir damit sagen möchtest.


----------



## Malex (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

das mitden schnüren ist ok, du solltest dich aber schlau machen ob du dein vorhaben aus ausführen darfst. Es gibt regionen in NL da ist es verboten bein Spinnfischen eine weitere rute zu benutzen


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*



flippsen schrieb:


> Hallo ertsmal, ich bin neu hier und freue mich jetzt hier im Forum zu sein
> Ich habe letztes Jahr angefang zu angeln. Nun fängt die Sasion bald wieder an und ich wollte mein equipment einwenig aufpeppen.
> Wir wollen wieder an die Maas nach Holland fahren.
> Meine Zielfische sind Zander und Hecht. Ich besitze 2 ruten, eine will ich zum Grund angeln benutzen mit toten Köfis.
> ...



die 13er geflochtene ist aber dicker als 0,13.
wenn du den realen durchmesser nicht weiß, nützt dir also die rechnerei nix.
zum spinnfischen reichen 150 m.
den rest unterfütterst du mit ner mono.

antonio


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

Ich nehme auch immer 150m . 100m zum angeln 50m zum abreissen..:q. Spät bei ca. 80m solltest Du die Schnur dann austauschen.

Am besten Du spulst auf Deine Ersatzspule  150 Geflochtene und machst den Rest mit billiger Mono voll, Dann spulst Du das ganze auf die richtige Spule.
Ist zwar etwas umständlicher, aber Du hast Deine Spule immer optimal gefüllt.


----------



## Goatie (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch immer 150m . 100m zum angeln 50m zum abreissen..:q. Spät bei ca. 80m solltest Du die Schnur dann austauschen.
> 
> Am besten Du spulst auf Deine Ersatzspule  150 Geflochtene und machst den Rest mit billiger Mono voll, Dann spulst Du das ganze auf die richtige Spule.
> Ist zwar etwas umständlicher, aber Du hast Deine Spule immer optimal gefüllt.




Das ist doch mal ein Super Tipp!!! Klasse!!! Da lernt man sogar als "alter Hase" noch was dazu... :vik:


----------



## flippsen (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

"den rest unterfütterst du mit ner mono" Ich verstehe nicht was Ihr damit meint..., Wir fahren nach roemond an den Maas Fluss, weiß zufällig jemand ob dass Spinnfischen dort erlaubt ist mit einer 2. Rute auf Grund ?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*



flippsen schrieb:


> "den rest unterfütterst du mit ner mono" Ich verstehe nicht was Ihr damit meint...,?


Mit monofiler Angelschnur. Die ist wesentlich billiger (In guten Läden gibt es beim Aufspulen  die Unterfütterung umsonst) als Geflochtene.


Für die genauen Bestimmungen für Dein Angelgewässer musst Du in die "List van Viswatern", die es beimVispas dabei gibt mal reingucken.


----------



## Schneidi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

was gibts da nicht zu verstehen?

du nimmst einfach deine e-spule, machst ca 150 m geflecht drauf und füllst den rest der e-spule mit billiger mono. dann von der e-spule auf deine spule, welche du zum angeln nimmst umspulen.


----------



## flippsen (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

Also einfach die geflochtene Schnur auf ne Ersatzrolle aufspuhlen und dann die Monoschnur mit einem knoten an der geflochtenen aufspuhlen. Danach dann auf die Andere Rolle umspuhlen. Hab ich dass richtig verstanden ?


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

jup richtig.
aber nicht auf ne ersatzrolle sondern auf die ersatzspule der gleichen rolle.

antonio


----------



## flippsen (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

Ja das Problem ist nur, dass ich bei der Rolle keine e-spuhle habe.


----------



## flippsen (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

In welchen Onlineshops bestellt ihr eure Angelsachen ?


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als die geflochtene aufzuspulen, danach dann die mono bis die spule voll ist.
dann mußt du alles wieder abspulen auf irgend eine spule, dann umspulen so daß die mono oben ist auf irgend ne spule und dann mit der mono beginnend wieder auf die spule deiner rolle aufspulen.
oder kaufst dir eben ne ersatzspule für deine rolle dann sparst du die zwei mal umspulen zwischendrin.

antonio


----------



## flippsen (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

Danke für die Hilfe ! Habt ihr favorisierte Onlineshops wo Ihr bestellt?


----------



## Don-Machmut (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175480

da kannst dich durch paar berichte durchakern #6 denke mal das solte helfen


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*



flippsen schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist nur, dass ich bei der Rolle keine e-spuhle habe.



Dann mach das so,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165945


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*



flippsen schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt wie viel m Schnur sollte auf der Rolle drauf sein. Auf meiner Rolle sind folgene Angaben 0,35mm-185m, daraus entnehme ich dass ich mit der 0,13mm Schnur, locker 300 m Schnur drauf bekommen würde. Ist es notwenig so viel Schnur drauf zu haben oder soll man lieber etwas weniger drauf machen??
> Ich würde mich auf zahlreiche Antworten freuen




Erstmal kann man den Durchmesser einer Mono nicht mit geflochtener Schnur vergleichen und das Verhältnis von Schnurdicke und Schnurfassung ist nicht gleichmäßig. Fasst eine Rolle z. B. 200m / 0,30er Schnur passen nicht 400m / 0,15er drauf....sondern 800m 

Geflochtene sollteste so viel nehmen, wie nötig ist. Vielleicht lieber erst die Hälfte der Power Pro aufspulen (müssten knapp 70m sein) das sollte reichen, denn normalerweise wird dir kein Fisch 40 oder 50m Schnur abziehen. Eine größere Reserve auf der Rolle wegen rumschnippeln oder Schnurbruch macht eigentlich nicht ganz so viel Sinn. Wenn man einige Meter verliert sitzt die restliche Schnur zu tief auf der Spule und man wirft nicht mehr so weit wie mit einer vollen Spule.


----------



## Schneidi (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

ich suche mir immer den günstigsten online shop (auch versand einrechnen) und dann schaue ich in den online shop top oder flop tread und wenn der shop ok ist dann bestell ich da. falls nicht suche ich weiter.


----------



## thanatos (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

So nun will ich dir mal einen Denkanstoß geben,ich gehe mal davon aus
das du jung bist und nicht im Geld schwimmst und nicht viel Ahnung hast.
Erstmal ist die Rolle ein Hammerteil was garnicht zu deinem Vorhaben 
paßt.Da du mit Geflochtener angeln möchtest  bedenke eine gute kostet
zwischen 25,00 und 55,00 € per 100m,ergo kauf dir lieber erstmal eine
passende Rolle,es muß nicht Shimano oder Penn sein ,hab für 15,-€
vor zwei Jahren eine no name mit 100m30ger erstanden ist bis heute super,die 100m 30ger stroft GTM haben nochmal 10,-€ gekostet.
Also such dir ne Rolle die zu deiner gewünschten Schnur paßt ist
warscheinlich billiger.Dein Ansinnen Grundangeln und Spinnfischen 
gleichzeitig ist wenig sinnvoll,aber das wirst du dann schon selbst merken.
Entschuldige will dich nicht deprimieren ,ist nicht bös gemeint.
wünsche dir viel Erfolg.Petri Heil


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*



thanatos schrieb:


> So nun will ich dir mal einen Denkanstoß geben,ich gehe mal davon aus
> das du jung bist und nicht im Geld schwimmst und nicht viel Ahnung hast.
> Erstmal ist die Rolle ein Hammerteil was garnicht zu deinem Vorhaben
> paßt.Da du mit Geflochtener angeln möchtest  bedenke eine gute kostet
> ...



wo hast du denn die mondpreise her?

antonio


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*



antonio schrieb:


> wo hast du denn die mondpreise her?
> 
> antonio


Für 100m Stroft kommt das schon hin (wenn man möchte, auch noch mehr), aber das muss für den Anfang auch gar nicht sein. Eine Geflochtene mit der man vernünftig angeln kann gibt es schon für 10 - 12 €.
Die Feinheiten kommen dann später...


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

genau das meinte ich.
es gibt nicht nur stroft.
bei thantos klingt das so als ob alles unter 25 € per 100 m schrott wäre.
tommi kennst du ne schnur für 55 € per 100 m?

antonio


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*



antonio schrieb:


> tommi kennst du ne schnur für 55 € per 100 m?



Ja, und sogar noch teurer.
z.b. STROFT GTP R * hellgrau * Typ 01 * 1,5 kg für schlappe 132 € / 100m
Aber irgendwann hört der Spass auch mal auf. Und das ist bei mir max. bei der normalen Stroft für ca. 25 €


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

na wer es braucht:q#h

antonio


----------



## yukonjack (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ja, und sogar noch teurer.
> z.b. STROFT GTP R * hellgrau * Typ 01 * 1,5 kg für schlappe 132 € / 100m
> 
> 
> die ist dann wohl handgeklöppelt oder was........., einfach krank (ich meine nicht den Hersteller/Händler) sondern den Käufer.


----------



## Tommes63 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

Vielleicht ist ein Goldfaden mit eingeflochten:q
Fürn Anfang sollten auch 10-15€ für 100m reichen. Unterfüttern mit Mono ist Glaubensfrage, Köderabrisse kosten auch Schnur und dann hast du mehr Reserve drauf. Aber 185m 35er Angabe is schon echt viel, ich denk ihr habt recht 150m 13er sollten reichen.


----------



## thanatos (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Meter auf die Rolle*

entschuldigt,da ist wohl was falsch rübergekommen,ich bin kein Freund von Geflochtenen ,bei mono Schnüren vertraue ich allerdings  nur
Spitzenqualitäten.Die Preise hab ich aus dem WAKU Katalog,weil ich
eben dieser Marke vertraue .Auf meinen Multis hab ich auch Geflecht
allerdings einfach Dynema ,hab ich schon vor Jahren gekauft ,nach
Tragkraft und Spleißbarkeit,fragt nicht nach dem Preis weiß ihn nur 
noch von der 9 Kg Strippe 22,-DM/100m.Das ich nicht viel von Marken und
hohen Preisen halte seht ihr doch an der Rollenempfehlung.Qualität
muß nicht teuer sein,aber bei monofilen Angelschnüren hab ich noch
keine gefunden die wesendlich billiger als die Stoft ist.Bin aber auch
nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden,liegt wohl am Alter da wird man schon
etwas konservativer.


----------

